# Nars Belle De Jour Lipstick Dupe?



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi ladies!

  	I'm just curious if any of you know of a dupe for the Nars Belle De Jour lipstick?  I remember my Mom mentioning it over a year ago how pretty it was but I was thinking for the price it's just too sheer looking.  I'm just curious if there is a MAC dupe for it, or any other dupe from another company that's cheaper?

  	Thanks so much!


----------

